# What's an average day on your farm like?



## amysflock (Nov 20, 2008)

A different group had a thread like this and I found it fascinating. So, what does your typical day look like (not that any day is necessarily typical!)?

Here's mine:

5:00 - Get up, shower, dress, makeup on, do my hair, make the bed and retrieve and put away DH's pj's (never know where he's left them)
5:45 - rouse 3 dogs and push them out the door ("potty time!"), feed 2 cats, fill 3 dog food bowls, prepare my lunch and coffee, take a few minutes to read and meditate if I have time
5:55 - grab my coffee, purse, keys, work bag, jacket, shoes and three dog food bowls (and NO eggs, thankfully, as chickens are moulting!), shoo myself out the door
5:55:15 - start car, throw work stuff in it, put on rubber boots, usher dogs into the kennel with their bowls, grab lantern or flashlight and go find cows in the paddock
5:56 - check girls for labor signs, scritch them, grab beet pulp buckets from last night, trudge back through paddock to garage
5:59 - place unsoaked beet pulp in one bucket, cover with water from hose bib in front of the house, trip over the dang garden hose for the umpteenth day in a row (!), put bucket by door, replace boots for shoes, remember to turn off battery-powered lantern
6:00 - hop in car for hour-long drive to work

Work all day.  (I'd rather be home on the farm all day, LOL)

4:00 - leave work for hour+ drive home
5:15-6:15 - arrive home, let dogs into back yard, gather dog food bowls, replace work clothes with outside clothes, don rubber boots again, mix soaked beet pulp/alfalfa pellets/grain for cows and drop their buckets over the paddock fence, go gather eggs, feed and water chickens, clean/fluff chicken coop shavings, ask DH to feed bale of hay to cows, check cows for labor signs, scritch both girls, see how many fish I have left in the water trough
6:15-9:30 - make/eat dinner, unwind, do some laundry or house cleaning, make DH's coffee for next day, snuggle with DH and dogs and cats
9:30 - crash into bed until the next day


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 20, 2008)

3:50 a.m.-Alarm goes off-stretch and getup.
4 a.m.-Make and pack DH's lunch-setup coffee pot, get dressed for the day, check BYCows.
4:20-4:25 head for the barn.
4:25-5:25 ish-do the chores while DH milks. This includes checking the chickens and feeding them their scratch, feeding calves, feeding small heifers, feeding cows hayledge and then grain. Scraping off the grates behind the cows.-no gutters, the pit is under the barn so it's scrape the grates.
5:25 ish-7:20 ish- Make DH breakfast and his coffee (both thermos full and mug full) Get Kute Kitten up make her breakfast. Send DH off to work. Keep at Kute Ktten to get ready for school. 
7:20- Send Kute Kitten out to the bus, which turns around in our yard.
7:20 until 1:30- Make breakfast for me and Peanut (if she chooses to eat it.  ). Household chores, baking, canning, crafts, etc. Make lunch.
1:30 put Peanut down for nap and lay down with feet up for 15-20 min (for RLS).
2-2:30-somewhere in between there-head for the barn and chores again. 
3:40-Bus shows up with Kute Kitten. Greet her and look over and sign her planner and check anything in folder. Ask about her day and answer any homework questions she has.
4:00 p.m.-5:30 ish-Milking time
5:30 ish-back to house, see DH (if home sometimes he works late). Take a break and check forum. Then it's time to make supper. Anymore homework questions? Maybe get in some more crafts or work. Have supper and clean it up. (These things sortof all happen together depending on the night). Get Peanut and self ready for bed. Put the girls to bed and hit the hay myself-4 a.m. comes awfully early.

Of course, throughout the day I'm on BYCows.  Fieldwork times change what I'm doing during the day and evenings!


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey you guys,

You take the cake. lol

2:00 am/3:00am wake up no reason. so it's check the internet, pick-up what ever around the house quitley. try to go back to sleep

5:00am get up turn on coffe pot, feed the cats, let dog out, then let her in again so she can go jump in bed with hubby. Go over bills, check book, start a load of clothes so when it day light hang up on line.If I remeber get a cup of coffe, then sit it down, let it get cold to reheat it.

6:30am feed the cows, check the water tub, scoop up the poop, check the chickens and feed get the 1 egg. lol! wash out the feeding bucket. work with the cows for awhile, brush them, put spray stuff for flys and other little bugs.

7:00am Back in house, reheat coffe again, get a shower, dress for work, get lunch ready for work, it's left over. put things in truck that has to go with me. pick up news paper that hubby left on table, pick up clothes that hubby left on floor,wash coffe pot and get ready for next day. dry dishes if any and put away.by that time hubby's out of shower, pick up bathroom and bedroom one more time. out the door by 8:00am(don't worry about doing for hubby, I have done it for 34 years now. I was raised that way)Thank God the kids are all grown now!

8:00am off to work. till 5:00pm. In between do running around and do work at shop. We are self employed. Makes my life easier.do things for family, friends or anything for one of the clubs that I'm in. 4-h /3 differnt groups, 4-h Foundtion, Live Stock Commt.,   Citrus County Fair Assco. and Boy Scout.(Grand kids are in these)

5:30pm Home and start with animals again, But no trianing then, but feed the dog. Make sure coop is closed for the night.

6:00pm out the door again to any of the meeting the clubs are having. Again thank god they have picked differnt days so I don't have to be in 2 place at one time

8:30pm home from meeting, make dinner, clean up. Maybe see a show on tv. 

9:00pm Bed

Friday night is pot luck dinner with family & friends
Saturday night is poker/dinner with family & friends
Sunday is church in moring. Sunday dinner with family & friends
Monday shop closed to do cleaning of house, Coop, Barn and what ever didn't fit into sch. thur the week.

Most important now this site that I found that really help take out the yuk that life seems to throw at us. You guys really lift my spirt!!

Mare


----------



## Thewife (Nov 20, 2008)

5 or 5:30- The alarm goes off, sometimes Hubby gets up, gets ready for work, and lets me sleep. Most of the time, I get up, sit quietly in the dark, reading the various online places I go to and continue to try waking him up!

6:05-  He either leaves, or I am still trying to wake him up because he needs to leave at 6:00!

6:05 to 9:00-  Im still sitting in the dark, trying to figure out why I was up at 5am when hes the one that set the stupid alarm and he doesn't even have to leave until 6. If I dont go back to bed, I usually do some laundry, pay some bills or just do what ever needs to be done inside.

9:00 or 10:00 ISH!-  I head out to feed the critters and figure out what I NEED to do, fixing fences, scrapping the slab, and so on.
11:00 or 12:00 ISH!- I come in to eat, catch some news and maybe finish what ever I started earlier inside!
12:00 or 1:00 ISH!- I try to head out and finish what ever I NEED to finish or  maybe find something else to do!
3:00 ISH!- I try to get the afternoon chores done, chickens,dogs cats, geese, and ducks! Then I "might" take a nap!
After that, its a free for all! 
I might go back outside and do something, or I might make dinner, or I might just sit on my ----, answer emails or visit all the online places I like to visit, until hubby gets home!

Bedtime depends on what shows are on! Lately it has been close to midnight!

All of this is weather and health dependant! If I can get out there and burn brush and stumps, making more pasture, I'm there! 
As soon as the first heifer calves and I will HAVE to go out earlier(or stay up later) to check on everybody! 
Summer is field season, that's a whole nuther thing!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 21, 2008)

well im semi retired.so i really dont have a set time todo anything.
7 to 830 get up
730 till 10 get on pc
10 till done go out feed an check everything
2 eat lunch/supper 
3 go out an finish things up before dark
be on the pc all during the day
9 shut pc off 
10 go to bed an watch tv


----------

